# Help Needed: Small Multipurpose Basement Plan



## Topp (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay I need some help. I am trying to plan out my basement build. None of the gray/white walls have been built. I only have about 900 sq. feet to work with, but I want to have a office/bedroom, bathroom, utilities area, and a room for a theater and exercise equipment. I didn't want to break up the theater and exercise area, because I am afraid it would make the rooms feel to small and would limit the use or options down the road. So far this is what I have come up with. The 2 post down the middle of the house add more obstacles and limitations. The way I see it I have 2 options for the theater section, neither are ideal, Placement A and B. Initially I was leaning towards Placement B, but after I drew in the Dolby recommended location lines, the lines jetting out of the couch, I notice that pole behind the couch would block the rear right speaker.

Could you guys tell me which placement you would go or improvements to the layout? Also, I am trying to figure out what type of speakers would work best for the side and rear surrounds. In-wall, on wall, ceiling, mono pole, dipole, bipole, etc...

If it matters, so far I stumbled on to good deals on a Panasonic PT-AE7000U projector and a 100" Steward Studiotek 130 screen, so that is what I will be using for the projection.

Thanks,
Topp


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

B has much better symmetry and a good amount of room behind you. 

Bryan


----------



## Topp (Mar 13, 2012)

B was where I was leaning. But I am concerned about the rear speaker location and that pole blocking sound from the rear right. 

Any ideas what type of speakers I should use for the side and rears?

Thanks,
Topp


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I think the problems with the pole will be relatively small compared to the problems with the other orientation.

If you did the surrounds on the far rear wall, I really don't think it will be much of an issue.

Bryan


----------



## Topp (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what type of speakers would be best to use for the sides and rears? I am thinking Bipole for the sides and direct firing for the rear. Is that correct or should I use direct firing all around or some other combination?

Thanks,
Topp


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally, I prefer direct rears and dipole/bipole side surrounds.

Bryan


----------



## warrenp (Feb 13, 2012)

Topp said:


> Does anyone know what type of speakers would be best to use for the sides and rears? I am thinking Bipole for the sides and direct firing for the rear. Is that correct or should I use direct firing all around or some other combination?
> 
> Thanks,
> Topp


Your ideas for speaker types seem fine. With regards to the pole behind the couch, you can just move the couch closer to the screen, and you'll be ok. You may end up with the right rear speaker in line with the pole, and not behind it, by moving the couch forward a bit.


----------

